# Fiddler crabs in a salt tank?



## elZacho (Jun 27, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried putting those little fiddler crabs in their salt water tank? I think it would look pretty bad *** but would the crabs do well with the coral and stuff?


----------



## marlenez (Jun 27, 2009)

elZacho said:


> Has anyone ever tried putting those little fiddler crabs in their salt water tank? I think it would look pretty bad *** but would the crabs do well with the coral and stuff?


Fiddler Crabs should not be in saltwater aquaria as they need to spend a significant amount of time out of the water.


----------



## elZacho (Jun 27, 2009)

I've raised fiddler crabs and had crab habitats for years and the only time i've seen the fiddler crabs out of the water is to dig in the sand for food. I figured they could dig in the sand in the fish tank but i was not sure how the crabs will react to the coral in the tank or the salt level in the water. As you know the fiddlers need that brackish, super high salt level. I am willing to make some sort of ramp and platform system in my tank so the crabs can leave the water.... fiddler crabs are that f*cking cool hahahaha


----------



## marlenez (Jun 27, 2009)

If you are willing to set up a tank to accomodate their need to leave the water then they should be fine, not sure if they will bother coral but I wouldn't expect them to.


----------



## elZacho (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm in the process of cycling my saltwater tank. When the tank is ready to go in about a month, i will move two or three of my fiddlers into the tank and monitor them and see how it goes. If you are interested Marlenez, I can take some pictures and post them here and let you know how they make out. I'm excited about this now lol i hope it works


----------



## marlenez (Jun 27, 2009)

elZacho, Fiddlers are primarily shore animals, they burrow in the sand, scavenge for food etc., having made the mistake of keeping some when I was new to the hobby about 100 years ago I would often find them walking around my house as they sought to get out of the water and go find food. I would put them back in the tank and they would crawl out again. Needless to say they were not long lived as it was not natural for them to live their lives underwater. They can even and probably should live in a brackish water tank with water temperature between 75-82 degrees. Basically, to keep them you should have a tank that is dedicated to them and specifically set up for their needs which can be very cool. If you Google Fiddler Crab care you should get some good information and you can set up a small tank just for them.

Marlene


----------

